# Germania acquista 80 MLN dosi Pfizer aggiornate per Omicron



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2021)

*Il governo tedesco ha fatto sapere di aver prenotato 80 milioni di dosi del vaccino Pfizer-Biontech con l'aggiornamento per Omicron*

Il ministro della Salute del nuovo governo:

*"Abbiamo già acquistato da Biontech 80 milioni di dosi del vaccino, aggiornato contro la variante Omicron

Queste potrebbero essere a disposizione da aprile-maggio

Una quarta dose di vaccino sarà probabilmente necessaria*
Non sappiamo quanto possa reggere il booster, potrebbe anche non essere efficace a lungo contro la variante Omicron"


Ansa


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2021)

per chi pensava che senza Merkel sarebbero regrediti al passo con gli altri...


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il governo tedesco ha fatto sapere di aver prenotato 80 milioni di dosi del vaccino Pfizer-Biontech con l'aggiornamento per Omicron*
> 
> Il ministro della Salute del nuovo governo:
> 
> ...


E noi ovviamente si dorme!


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E noi ovviamente si dorme!


comunque si parla di aprile-maggio, hai ancora quattro mesi di siringhe con vecchia roba
non permetteranno mai di bloccare la macchina in attesa dell'aggiornamento


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E noi ovviamente si dorme!


Vabbè ma non preoccuparti, qualche siringata te la fanno lo stesso, non farai in tempo ad andare in astinenza


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2021)

A maggio ci sarà pi ro o sigma


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2021)

@Ringhio8 (non mi fa quotare, tocca menzionare)
Non si era detto di evitare provocazioni e discutere in modo maturo?
Non colgo, ti lascio ballare questo valzer da solo grazie e non replicherò oltre.

Perdite di tempo inutili a parte, i vaccini che abbiamo ora non sono chiaramente sufficienti.
Sta omicron è praticamente un virus nuovo, ha tipo 34 mutazioni, come possiamo pensare di combatterlo con vaccini concepiti ormai più di un anno fa?
Non è un caso che i paesi si stiano già muovendo per procurarseli, mesi fa si parlava anche qui di una futura variante che avrebbe potuto diminuire drasticamente l'efficacia dei vaccini.
Ora è arrivata, tocca agire.


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> @Ringhio8 (non mi fa quotare, tocca menzionare)
> Non si era detto di evitare provocazioni e discutere in modo maturo?
> Non colgo, ti lascio ballare questo valzer da solo grazie e non replicherò oltre.
> 
> ...


Allo stesso modo di come combatti l'influenza: convivendoci e smettendola di distruggere l'economia di un paese e i diritti sociali dei suoi abitanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> @Ringhio8 (non mi fa quotare, tocca menzionare)
> Non si era detto di evitare provocazioni e discutere in modo maturo?
> Non colgo, ti lascio ballare questo valzer da solo grazie e non replicherò oltre.
> 
> ...


Io comunque vorrei chiedere una cosa, senza polemica davvero.. Ma a chi di dosi se ne è fatte zero posso sapere cosa gli frega se i vaccinati se ne fanno 2, 3 o 4?


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Allo stesso modo di come combatti l'influenza: convivendoci e smettendola di distruggere l'economia di un paese e i diritti sociali dei suoi abitanti.


Si ma è sempre lo stesso discorso.. Finché questa influenza se lasciata incontrollata fa scoppiare gli ospedali in un mese hai voglia a dire che si lascia fare.. Senza considerare tutti i poveracci che si ritrovano mal messi


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il governo tedesco ha fatto sapere di aver prenotato 80 milioni di dosi del vaccino Pfizer-Biontech con l'aggiornamento per Omicron*
> 
> Il ministro della Salute del nuovo governo:
> 
> ...


Bello schifo, dovrebbe essere naturale inviare il vaccino aggiornato in sostituzione di quello vecchio.
Intendo che il contratto ce l'abbiamo gia, non credo ci siano state inviate tutte le dosi pattuite..
Le parole di sto tizio onestamente non le capisco.


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io comunque vorrei chiedere una cosa, senza polemica davvero.. Ma a chi di dosi se ne è fatte zero posso sapere cosa gli frega se i vaccinati se ne fanno 2, 3 o 4?


A me nulla.
L'ho sempre detto, per me la vaccinazione è una scelta.

L'unica cosa è che dobbiamo smetterla di pontificare sulla loro efficacia e sulla necessità di farlo tutti, specialmente se questo implica mettere discriminazioni come quello schifo di Green Pass.

Volete vaccinarvi? Fatelo, ma piantatela con questa storia dell'essere patrioti.
Lo fate tutti per mero interesse personale.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E noi ovviamente si dorme!


secondo me non c'è niente da dormire. Pfizer, una volta pronto, ci DEVE fornire il modello aggiornato.


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma è sempre lo stesso discorso.. Finché questa influenza se lasciata incontrollata fa scoppiare gli ospedali in un mese hai voglia a dire che si lascia fare.. Senza considerare tutti i poveracci che si ritrovano mal messi


Se gli ospedali scoppiano, il problema va risolto alla radice, non distruggendo un paese o limitando le libertà personali.

E la soluzione è: smettere di fare tagli alla sanità.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> @Ringhio8 (non mi fa quotare, tocca menzionare)
> Non si era detto di evitare provocazioni e discutere in modo maturo?
> Non colgo, ti lascio ballare questo valzer da solo grazie e non replicherò oltre.
> 
> ...


Poi l’anno prossimo nuova mutazione è buono valzer. Praticamente posso fare il regista di questa narrazione. Pronto a scommettere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il governo tedesco ha fatto sapere di aver prenotato 80 milioni di dosi del vaccino Pfizer-Biontech con l'aggiornamento per Omicron*
> 
> Il ministro della Salute del nuovo governo:
> 
> ...


Io ho appena rinnovato McAfee, mi hanno assicurato che sono protetto anche da Omigron.


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho appena rinnovato McAfee, mi hanno assicurato che sono protetto anche da Omigron.


Eh ma la nuova variante ypslon è ancora più furba.

Pare che raggiri gli antivirus moderni, e cifri il proprio DNA chiedendo un riscatto.

"Se stai leggendo questo messaggio mentre sei in Terapia Intensiva, sappi che il tuo DNA è stato cifrato con Ypslon.
Se vuoi riaverlo indietro invia XXXX milioni di $ al conto BitCoin ecc. ecc."


Inoltre, esperti dicono che oltre a mostrare il messaggio riprogrammi le cellule per fare cryptomining.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io comunque vorrei chiedere una cosa, senza polemica davvero.. Ma a chi di dosi se ne è fatte zero posso sapere cosa gli frega se i vaccinati se ne fanno 2, 3 o 4?



Nulla,per quanto mi riguarda potete farvi iniettare anche una tanica Pfizer da 25 litri 
Il problema sorge quando i vaccinati vorrebbero imporre a tutti i costi il loro "dio" anche ai non vaccinati.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Allo stesso modo di come combatti l'influenza: convivendoci e smettendola di distruggere l'economia di un paese e i diritti sociali dei suoi abitanti.


In linea di massima sarei anche d'accordo con te, e mi auguro davvero che Omicron sia davvero così blanda come dicono a livello di sintomi.
Ma nel caso così non fosse, dai un occhiata a cosa è successo nei paesi che non avevano molti vaccinati e non hanno applicato alcuna restrizione (india, Brasile, romania, bulgaria, russia)...
Davvero li invidi così tanto? Davvero hanno fatto la scelta giusta?
Perchè a me sembra raccapricciante finire in quelle condizioni.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> A me nulla.
> L'ho sempre detto, per me la vaccinazione è una scelta.
> 
> L'unica cosa è che dobbiamo smetterla di pontificare sulla loro efficacia e sulla necessità di farlo tutti, specialmente se questo implica mettere discriminazioni come quello schifo di Green Pass.
> ...


Game set e match. Io sono onesto e lo faccio per interesse


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sarei anche d'accordo con te, e mi auguro davvero che Omicron sia davvero così blanda come dicono a livello di sintomi.
> Ma nel caso così non fosse, dai un occhiata a cosa è successo nei paesi che non avevano molti vaccinati e non hanno applicato alcuna restrizione (india, Brasile, romania, bulgaria, russia)...
> Davvero li invidi così tanto? Davvero hanno fatto la scelta giusta?
> Perchè a me sembra raccapricciante finire in quelle condizioni.


Ma tu hai idea di cosa sia la sanità in Romania? Ma come puoi paragonare quei sistemi ai nostri?


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tu hai idea di cosa sia la sanità in Romania? Ma come puoi paragonare quei sistemi ai nostri?


Se preferisci ti dico italia nel marzo-aprile 2020.
Con un virus tipo 1/5 infettivo rispetto a delta (e chissa quanto meno rispetto a omicron) e meno virulento.
Che dici, meglio rischiare?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se preferisci ti dico italia nel marzo-aprile 2020.
> Con un virus tipo 1/5 infettivo rispetto a delta (e chissa quanto meno rispetto a omicron) e meno virulento.
> Che dici, meglio rischiare?


Ad oggi si. Marzo 2020 era un’altra roba.
Non si sapeva nulla. Continui a paragonare sistemi diversi per portare acqua al mulino


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sarei anche d'accordo con te, e mi auguro davvero che Omicron sia davvero così blanda come dicono a livello di sintomi.
> Ma nel caso così non fosse, dai un occhiata a cosa è successo nei paesi che non avevano molti vaccinati e non hanno applicato alcuna restrizione (india, Brasile, romania, bulgaria, russia)...
> Davvero li invidi così tanto? Davvero hanno fatto la scelta giusta?
> Perchè a me sembra raccapricciante finire in quelle condizioni.


In India c'è gente che defeca per strada perché molti non hanno nemmeno le case.
Il COVID onestamente è l'ultimo dei loro problemi.

E il Brasile è messo uguale, visto che c'è un dislivello sociale, tra chi è ricco e vive in città e chi sta nelle favelas, pauroso.

In Romania le cose non sono così disastrose come le si dipinge, e lo dico perché ho dei colleghi rumeni con cui lavoro.


----------



## babsodiolinter (22 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho appena rinnovato McAfee, mi hanno assicurato che sono protetto anche da Omigron.


Ma l'aggiornamento è automatico?
Bisogna fare un softreset o hardreset?
Io me lo "sparo" da recovry mode..


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2021)

E dopo omega, alfa 2.0 e così via.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> In India c'è gente che defeca per strada perché molti non hanno nemmeno le case.
> Il COVID onestamente è l'ultimo dei loro problemi.
> 
> E il Brasile è messo uguale, visto che c'è un dislivello sociale, tra chi è ricco e vive in città e chi sta nelle favelas, pauroso.
> ...


La mia compagna ucraina ha appena perso il cugino per Covid.
No vax (dichiarato) che viveva in Italia, tornato in Ucraina l’ha preso lì a settembre e ciao core.. 45 anni zero patologie..
Lascia moglie e due figli piccoli.
La cosa più bella è che la moglie, no vax anche lei, ora dice a tutti che era vaccinato con doppia dose per screditare i vaccini.

ho fatto solo un esempio sia chiaro, la storia dietro il covid e le mille dosi e il Green **** fanno ridere.


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> La mia compagna ucraina ha appena perso il cugino per Covid.
> No vax (dichiarato) che viveva in Italia, tornato in Ucraina l’ha preso lì a settembre e ciao core.. 45 anni zero patologie..
> Lascia moglie e due figli piccoli.
> La cosa più bella è che la moglie, no vax anche lei, ora dice a tutti che era vaccinato con doppia dose per screditare i vaccini.
> ...


Condoglianze. Spiacente che sia morto così giovane.
Detto ciò, il fatto che non avesse patologie purtroppo è poco indicativo. Nessuno conosce i delicati equilibri del nostro corpo, che sono unici per ognuno di noi, e come essi rispondono ad un virus o anche, per dire, al banale stress o affaticamento, come avviene nel caso di molte morti di atleti professionisti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> A me nulla.
> L'ho sempre detto, per me la vaccinazione è una scelta.
> 
> L'unica cosa è che dobbiamo *smetterla di pontificare sulla loro efficacia* e sulla necessità di farlo tutti, specialmente se questo implica mettere discriminazioni come quello schifo di Green Pass.
> ...


L'efficacia è innegabile, sono l'unico scudo che oggi abbiamo contro il dilagare del covid (inteso come dilagare negli ospedali)

Purtroppo la durata della copertura è bassa..speriamo che le versioni aggiornate in arrivo a Maggio possano durare un anno...certo, se il virus continua a variare così tanto è dura..speriamo almeno diventi meno aggressivo


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *L'efficacia è innegabile*, sono l'unico scudo che oggi abbiamo contro il dilagare del covid (inteso come dilagare negli ospedali)
> 
> Purtroppo la durata della copertura è bassa..speriamo che le versioni aggiornate in arrivo a Maggio possano durare un anno...certo, se il virus continua a variare così tanto è dura..speriamo almeno diventi meno aggressivo


Permettimi di dubitarne, considerando che la sua protezione ad oggi è forse di 4 mesi, ma con questi cialtroni che dicono le verità a rate, potrebbe anche essere molto più breve.

Ma anche solo fosse di 4 mesi, vuol dire che chi si è vaccinato a Gennaio, ad Aprile era già di nuovo nella stessa situazione di un novax. Identica. Con le stesse probabilità di infettarsi e morire.
Eppure, la stragrande maggioranza di essi non si è ammalato, non è finito in un letto d'ospedale e non è morto.

Ma nonostante questo, i morti sono progressivamente diminuiti. E bada, erano in diminuzione anche l'anno precedente, senza vaccini.

Ora, sei sicuro che abbiano influito davvero, considerando che molte delle persone vaccinate sono 7/8 mesi che vivono di fatto nella stessa situazione di un novax?


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Se gli ospedali scoppiano, il problema va risolto alla radice, non distruggendo un paese o limitando le libertà personali.
> 
> E la soluzione è: smettere di fare tagli alla sanità.


Si bé premesso che tagli alla sanità significa in ogni caso altri soldi spesi e altri debiti, quindi sul discorso economico c'è poco da fare..i famosi tagli si sono resi necessari anche perché la sanità era una fabbrica di sprechi colossali...

Tornando al Covid..ma scusate, il concetto di ampliare i reparti io non lo capirò mai..ma mettiamo anche che si riesca a garantire il SSN...ma secondo voi è normale pensare di convivere con tipo 8-10.00 persone fisse in TI?

No perché ci si dimentica sempre che sta gente che va in TI o crepa o ne esce devastata con danni a vita...io penso che la mia libertà di andare al cinema vada un po' soppesata rispetto alla tutela della salute..che poi pare ci sia la carestia, non vedo ad oggi tutta sta gente col piattino a fare l'elemosina, pure la ristorazione (uno dei settori più colpiti) dalle mie parti hanno chiuso 0 ristoranti, inoltre se uno prova a prenotare deve chiamare almeno 3 posti prima di trovare un tavolo

Non sto dicendo che non ci sia crisi o difficoltà, dico solo che il concetto di "distruggere un paese" mi pare un po' eccessivo con lo stato attuale che nulla ha a che vedere col lockdown di Aprile 2020


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Permettimi di dubitarne, considerando che la sua protezione ad oggi è forse di 4 mesi, ma con questi cialtroni che dicono le verità a rate, potrebbe anche essere molto più breve.
> 
> Ma anche solo fosse di 4 mesi, vuol dire che chi si è vaccinato a Gennaio, ad Aprile era già di nuovo nella stessa situazione di un novax. Identica. Con le stesse probabilità di infettarsi e morire.
> Eppure, la stragrande maggioranza di essi non si è ammalato, non è finito in un letto d'ospedale e non è morto.
> ...


In realtà la copertura cala ma si parla sempre di un 60-70%...ben lontano dal 99% promesso eh..ma sempre molto meglio di non avere nessuna protezione


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si bé premesso che tagli alla sanità significa in ogni caso altri soldi spesi e altri debiti, quindi sul discorso economico c'è poco da fare..i famosi tagli si sono resi necessari anche perché la sanità era una fabbrica di sprechi colossali...


I tagli sono stati fatti più per interessi relativi alla privatizzazione di settori strategici del Paese, utili per essere usati come merce di scambio in accordi in campo internazionale. L'uomo che oggi fa il PdC lo conoscevano soprattutto per come intratteneva i potenziali acquirenti sul Britannia.
La storia degli sprechi è una diceria come quella del debito pubblico.
Dieci anni fa ricattarono il Paese con lo spread e cercarono di obbligarci a scegliere la trojka, tramite Messer Monti. Oggi il debito è più grande di 10 anni fa, ma dello spread non gliene frega più niente a nessuno. Strana la vita...



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tornando al Covid..ma scusate, il concetto di ampliare i reparti io non lo capirò mai..ma mettiamo anche che si riesca a garantire il SSN...ma secondo voi è normale pensare di convivere con tipo 8-10.00 persone fisse in TI?


1000 persone in TI mi aspetto che siano assolutamente gestibili in un paese del primo mondo, facente parte del G7, e con un PIL di tutto rispetto.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No perché ci si dimentica sempre che sta gente che va in TI o crepa o ne esce devastata con danni a vita...io penso che la mia libertà di andare al cinema vada un po' soppesata rispetto alla tutela della salute..


Nessuna libertà personale può e deve diventare merce di scambio.
Specialmente perché la libertà negata in nome della sicurezza, non ha portato né sicurezza né altro, ma solo negazioni di cose che prima erano naturali.
Secondo, oggi è il cinema? Ma domani? Chi stabilisce il limite a quanta libertà si può negoziare, in nome di una fantomatica sicurezza?

Prova a pensarci. Una volta scelto in tal senso, le possibilità diventano illimitate.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> che poi pare ci sia la carestia, non vedo ad oggi tutta sta gente col piattino a fare l'elemosina, pure la ristorazione (uno dei settori più colpiti) dalle mie parti hanno chiuso 0 ristoranti, inoltre se uno prova a prenotare deve chiamare almeno 3 posti prima di trovare un tavolo


Io ho conosciuto personalmente persone licenziate a causa del lockdown, e oggi il Comune porta loro da mangiare, perché altrimenti morirebbero di fame, così come ho conosciuto persone finite in cassa integrazione.
Io ho avuto la fortuna di continuare a lavorare.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo che non ci sia crisi o difficoltà, dico solo che il concetto di "distruggere un paese" mi pare un po' eccessivo con lo stato attuale che nulla ha a che vedere col lockdown di Aprile 2020


Eccessivo? Il tessuto economico del paese è compromesso per almeno il prossimo quinquennio, specialmente in un Paese che non si era ancora ripreso dalla crisi del 2008.


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà la copertura cala ma si parla sempre di un 60-70%...ben lontano dal 99% promesso eh..ma sempre molto meglio di non avere nessuna protezione


Veramente, persino il Fatto Quotidiano (quindi non un giornale novax) dice che dopo 5 mesi si scende al 20%.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> @Ringhio8 (non mi fa quotare, tocca menzionare)
> Non si era detto di evitare provocazioni e discutere in modo maturo?
> Non colgo, ti lascio ballare questo valzer da solo grazie e non replicherò oltre.
> 
> ...


Perdona, rispondevo ad una provocazione con una provocazione, e ad ogni modo ti ho detto una mezza verità, perché tu credi nel vaccino e sei libero di farlo, ci mancherebbe, ma proprio da te che chiedi vaccini aggiornati mi fa nervoso sentire "farò tutte quelle necessarie" pur consapevole che sono obsolete. E non serve che te lo dica io perché sono cose che già sai. Tutto qui


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si bé premesso che tagli alla sanità significa in ogni caso altri soldi spesi e altri debiti, quindi sul discorso economico c'è poco da fare..i famosi tagli si sono resi necessari anche perché la sanità era una fabbrica di sprechi colossali...
> 
> Tornando al Covid..ma scusate, il concetto di ampliare i reparti io non lo capirò mai..ma mettiamo anche che si riesca a garantire il SSN...ma secondo voi è normale pensare di convivere con tipo 8-10.00 persone fisse in TI?
> 
> ...


Si convive con 1000 persone in ti c’è poco da fare


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si convive con 1000 persone in ti c’è poco da fare


Volevo scrivere 10mila..


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Volevo scrivere 10mila..


Mi pare un po’ esagerato


----------



## varvez (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E noi ovviamente si dorme!


Sierologico per un raffreddore. Se si "dorme" (e purtroppo non è così) si fa la cosa giusta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Dicembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Sierologico per un raffreddore. Se si "dorme" (e purtroppo non è così) si fa la cosa giusta.


Raffreddore che ha mandato metà della mia famiglia in ospedale per 3 settimane abbondanti.
Che palle.


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Volevo scrivere 10mila..


Non ci sono mai stati 10 mila persone in TI per il COVID. Non nel nostro paese.

Anche durante il picco della prima ondata eravamo sull’ordine delle dieci volte meno.


----------



## Sam (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Raffreddore che ha mandato metà della mia famiglia in ospedale per 3 settimane abbondanti.
> Che palle.


Mi dispiace, dico sul serio.
Non è mai bello quando succede. Però bisogna capire che queste situazioni sono casi limite, e non possiamo continuare a sostenere quello che sta succedendo per dei casi limite.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il governo tedesco ha fatto sapere di aver prenotato 80 milioni di dosi del vaccino Pfizer-Biontech con l'aggiornamento per Omicron*
> 
> Il ministro della Salute del nuovo governo:
> 
> ...



A febbraio/marzo 2020 scrivevamo che sarebbe stata una storia infinita di virus antivirus, virus antivirus, virus antivirus, virus antivirus con aggiornamenti continui stile Avira, Norton, Nod32. Carta canta, basta rileggere.

Eccoci qui.


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sarei anche d'accordo con te, e mi auguro davvero che Omicron sia davvero così blanda come dicono a livello di sintomi.
> Ma nel caso così non fosse, dai un occhiata a cosa è successo nei paesi che non avevano molti vaccinati e non hanno applicato alcuna restrizione (india, Brasile, romania, bulgaria, russia)...
> Davvero li invidi così tanto? Davvero hanno fatto la scelta giusta?
> Perchè a me sembra raccapricciante finire in quelle condizioni.


Tra non fare nulla e fare troppi obblighi/restrizioni c'è una via di mezzo, che sarebbe la cosa migliore.
Mettere a disposizione i vaccini, mettere a disposizione cure migliori, green pass a 6 mesi ma non per il lavoro, mascherine ffp2 nei luoghi chiusi pericolosi (es. mezzi pubblici, centri commerciali, ecc...), fare un'informazione seria per la gente, dire la verità invece che trattare le persone come **********.


----------



## vota DC (23 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> La mia compagna ucraina ha appena perso il cugino per Covid.
> No vax (dichiarato) che viveva in Italia, tornato in Ucraina l’ha preso lì a settembre e ciao core.. 45 anni zero patologie..
> Lascia moglie e due figli piccoli.
> La cosa più bella è che la moglie, no vax anche lei, ora dice a tutti che era vaccinato con doppia dose per screditare i vaccini.
> ...


Era vaccinato come gran parte dei no vax a parole.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi pare un po’ esagerato


Non so.. Ipotizzando un virus lasciato circolare bellamente e qualche 2-300mila contagiati pensare a 8000mila persone in ti non lo vedo impossibile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Col virus bisogna conviverci, inutile stare a mettere restrizioni su restrizioni per peggiorare e rovinare economicamente e finanziariamente un paese.


----------



## Sam (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so.. Ipotizzando un virus lasciato circolare bellamente e qualche 2-300mila contagiati pensare a 8000mila persone in ti non lo vedo impossibile


A quanto dicevano, il COVID in Italia sembra ci fosse da Settembre 2019. Un periodo in cui le restrizioni non c’erano, dove nella
Metro si stava schiacciati come sardine, dove il contatto con le persone era del tutto normale e non c’erano mascherine.

Sono passati sei mesi fino al famoso periodo di Febbraio 2020, eppure non ci sono mai state neanche in quel periodo le TI con 100 mila posti occupati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> A quanto dicevano, il COVID in Italia sembra ci fosse da Settembre 2019. Un periodo in cui le restrizioni non c’erano, dove nella
> Metro si stava schiacciati come sardine, dove il contatto con le persone era del tutto normale e non c’erano mascherine.
> 
> Sono passati sei mesi fino al famoso periodo di Febbraio 2020, eppure non ci sono mai state neanche in quel periodo le TI con 100 mila posti occupati.


Si con una variante molto meno contagiosa e un numero di contagiati generale basso.. Non possiamo paragonare la situazione iniziale con lo stato attuale su..


----------



## Sam (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si con una variante molto meno contagiosa e un numero di contagiati generale basso.. Non possiamo paragonare la situazione iniziale con lo stato attuale su..


Guarda che lo stato attuale è molto migliore dello scorso anno.
La contagiosità non è un problema in sé. Ciò che è problematico è quanto questo virus sia pericoloso. E delta e omicron sono molto meno violenti, seppur più contagiosi.
Ecco perché nei bollettini di oggi hai tanti contagiati ma solo un centinaio di morti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Guarda che lo stato attuale è molto migliore dello scorso anno.
> La contagiosità non è un problema in sé. Ciò che è problematico è quanto questo virus sia pericoloso. E delta e omicron sono molto meno violenti, seppur più contagiosi.
> Ecco perché nei bollettini di oggi hai tanti contagiati ma solo un centinaio di morti.


Non è proprio così.. Di certo queste varianti sono meno pericolose, ma le percentuali variano anche perché oggi facciamo centinaia di migliaia di tamponi al giorno, nella prima ondata praticamente il dato era solo dei ricoveri.. Quindi certo che sembrava più grave.. Ma considera che partendo da zero il virus in pochi mesi aveva devastato gli ospedali, ci sono voluti quasi 2 mesi di lockdown per tornare a una situazione più gestibile.. Purtroppo è inutile voler andare contro l'evidenza pratica, senza contromisure il virus farebbe un macello nel giro di 2 mesi


----------



## Sam (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così.. Di certo queste varianti sono meno pericolose, ma le percentuali variano anche perché oggi facciamo centinaia di migliaia di tamponi al giorno, nella prima ondata praticamente il dato era solo dei ricoveri.. Quindi certo che sembrava più grave..


Per quello ti dico che la problematicità del virus è bassa.
Se scopri tantipositivi ma poi in ospedale ci va una frazione, significa che il virus è sì contagioso, ma non pericoloso abbastanza.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma considera che partendo da zero il virus in pochi mesi aveva devastato gli ospedali, ci sono voluti quasi 2 mesi di lockdown per tornare a una situazione più gestibile..


Non è mai partito da zero, questo ti stavo dicendo. Era in circolazione già da sei mesi prima che se ne accorgessero.
E le TI non sono mai arrivate ai livelli che prevedi. 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è inutile voler andare contro l'evidenza pratica, senza contromisure il virus farebbe un macello nel giro di 2 mesi


L’evidenza ti ha detto il contrario. Ci siamo stati sei mesi senza contromisure. E non c’è stato nessuno sterminio.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so.. Ipotizzando un virus lasciato circolare bellamente e qualche 2-300mila contagiati pensare a 8000mila persone in ti non lo vedo impossibile


Secondo me la questione vi sta sfuggendo di mano. Non è la peste bubbonica…mah


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Per quello ti dico che la problematicità del virus è bassa.
> Se scopri tantipositivi ma poi in ospedale ci va una frazione, significa che il virus è sì contagioso, ma non pericoloso abbastanza.
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda non credo sia il caso di mettersi qui a disquisire su come funziona una curva epidemiologica, ti ripeto che qui i primissimi casi sono arrivati forse a settembre, e in soli 5 mesi partendo da zero guarda cosa era successo.. Pensiamo se partissimo da ora.. Con questa variante..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Secondo me la questione vi sta sfuggendo di mano. Non è la peste bubbonica…mah


Certo che no, per fortuna.. La peste nera fece 20 milioni di morti al tempo, ad oggi una roba simile vorrebbe dire solo in Europa almeno 100milioni di morti.. Il covid è su numeri nemmeno paragonabili


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che no, per fortuna.. La peste nera fece 20 milioni di morti al tempo, ad oggi una roba simile vorrebbe dire solo in Europa almeno 100milioni di morti.. Il covid è su numeri nemmeno paragonabili


Appunto quindi non esageriamo per cortesia…


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda non credo sia il caso di mettersi qui a disquisire su come funziona una curva epidemiologica, ti ripeto che qui i primissimi casi sono arrivati forse a settembre, e in soli 5 mesi partendo da zero guarda cosa era successo.. Pensiamo se partissimo da ora.. Con questa variante..


Si ma ha ragione, delta e omicron sono più deboli di alfa. Non succederebbe l’ecatombe che tu immagini


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma ha ragione, delta e omicron sono più deboli di alfa. Non succederebbe l’ecatombe che tu immagini


L'ecatombe si manifesta con il collasso del sistema sanitario (già carente a livello locale). Immagino che la maggior parte di voi (mi auguro) non abbia avuto a che fare con centri oncologici o ospedali durante i primi mesi della pandemia. Provo decisamente più angoscia nel rivedere o rivivere certe scene in alcune strutture ospedaliere che fare un vaccino che potrebbe prevenire, almeno in parte, il pericolo di un crash del sistema sanitario.
E' un mio punto di vista che esula dal giudicare chi voglia o non voglia vaccinarsi. Io fin dall'inizio ho ben in mente i pericoli indiretti che questo schifo di virus porta.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> L'ecatombe si manifesta con il collasso del sistema sanitario (già carente a livello locale). Immagino che la maggior parte di voi (mi auguro) non abbia avuto a che fare con centri oncologici o ospedali durante i primi mesi della pandemia. Provo decisamente più angoscia nel rivedere o rivivere certe scene in alcune strutture ospedaliere che fare un vaccino che potrebbe prevenire, almeno in parte, il pericolo di un crash del sistema sanitario.
> E' un mio punto di vista che esula dal giudicare chi voglia o non voglia vaccinarsi. Io fin dall'inizio ho ben in mente i pericoli indiretti che questo schifo di virus porta.


Giusto si. Ma questo dipende anche da scelte che non condivido: a me dispiace per l’ultra ottantenne pluri patologico col covid, ci mancherebbe, ma preferirei salvare un 40enne con il cancro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma ha ragione, delta e omicron sono più deboli di alfa. Non succederebbe l’ecatombe che tu immagini


Il problema sono sempre le percentuali..

rispetto ai contagiati quanti finiscono in TI? un 8% un 5%, un 3%?

Fate il conto con tipo 200-250mila contagiati come staremmo presi

Occhio che si sta parlando di applicare il modello suggerito del "freghiamocene e lasciamo che il virus circoli e non facciamo nemmeno il vaccino"..credete che non arriveremmo a quel numero di contagiati lì nel giro di 2 mesi?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema sono sempre le percentuali..
> 
> rispetto ai contagiati quanti finiscono in TI? un 8% un 5%, un 3%?
> 
> ...


No, non condivido mi spiace


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Secondo me la questione vi sta sfuggendo di mano. Non è la peste bubbonica…mah


Un sozzo bubbone d'un livido paonazzo. -cit-


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto quindi non esageriamo per cortesia…


Si ma scusa ci rendiamo conto di cosa è stata la peste? cioè una roba che ha sterminato 1/3 della popolazione mondiale..succedesse ora parleremmo di 1,5-2 miliardi di morti...dobbiamo preoccuparci solo di eventi che causerebbero un rischio di semi estinzione?
Il Covid se lasciato incontrollato non farebbe certo quel genere di ecatombe ma manderebbe comunque in tilt sia i sistemi sanitari dei paesi che l'organizzazione della società


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma scusa ci rendiamo conto di cosa è stata la peste? cioè una roba che ha sterminato 1/3 della popolazione mondiale..succedesse ora parleremmo di 1,5-2 miliardi di morti...dobbiamo preoccuparci solo di eventi che causerebbero un rischio di semi estinzione?
> Il Covid se lasciato incontrollato non farebbe certo quel genere di ecatombe ma manderebbe comunque in tilt sia i sistemi sanitari dei paesi che l'organizzazione della società


Ok infatti camperemo così per anni così siete tutti felici e sicuri no?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok infatti camperemo così per anni così siete tutti felici e sicuri no?


Si ma perdonami, non è che è colpa mia o di altri eh se c'è sto cavolo di Covid.. No perché pare che se si volesse con un click si torna alla vita di prima.. Non credo sia così


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Occhio che si sta parlando di applicare il modello suggerito del "freghiamocene e lasciamo che il virus circoli e non facciamo nemmeno il vaccino"..credete che non arriveremmo a quel numero di contagiati lì nel giro di 2 mesi?



E forse sarebbe anche il caso di iniziare almeno a pensare ad una cosa del genere.

In India,a detta dei medici, pare sia già diventato endemico e il covid non fa più paura.
Hanno lasciato circolare il virus,la maggior parte della popolazione si è infettata da qualche variante,hanno avuto i loro morti (479.000 ufficiali,poi non ufficiali non si sa,come non si sa di tutti gli altri stati) e ora la maggior parte della popolazione è protetta dalla *VERA* immunità di gregge.

Oppure vogliamo andare avanti anni e anni a greencazz,controlli,puntura ogni 4 mesi,poi nuova variante,altri contagi,supergreencazz,altri controlli,altra privazione delle libertà,vaccino aggiornato,nuova puntura,..ecc.ecc il tutto in un loop infinito.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma scusa ci rendiamo conto di cosa è stata la peste? cioè una roba che ha sterminato 1/3 della popolazione mondiale..succedesse ora parleremmo di 1,5-2 miliardi di morti...dobbiamo preoccuparci solo di eventi che causerebbero un rischio di semi estinzione?
> Il Covid se lasciato incontrollato non farebbe certo quel genere di ecatombe ma manderebbe comunque in tilt sia i sistemi sanitari dei paesi che l'organizzazione della società


Ogni epoca ha i suoi mali.

Per come eravamo abituati a vivere noi questa è la nostra peste e cambierà le nostre eistenze.
Non la sminuire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ogni epoca ha i suoi mali.
> 
> Per come eravamo abituati a vivere noi questa è la nostra peste e cambierà le nostre eistenze.
> Non la sminuire.


Amico guarda che non sono mica io che lo sminuisco eh..anzi..io lo prendo sul serio eccome..il discorso sulla peste era iniziato da un commento della serie "non è mica la peste" come a dire che il Covid è robetta..io ho solo detto che non è che per prendere precauzioni ci dobbiamo trovare davanti ad un evento di estinzione come la peste..

Non so è come se a Fukushima invece di mettere in sicurezza il reattore avessero detto "massì mica e Hiroshima qua, andiamocene al bar che tanto tempo un po' di anni e si spegne da solo"


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Amico guarda che non sono mica io che lo sminuisco eh..anzi..io lo prendo sul serio eccome..il discorso sulla peste era iniziato da un commento della serie "non è mica la peste" come a dire che il Covid è robetta..io ho solo detto che non è che per prendere precauzioni ci dobbiamo trovare davanti ad un evento di estinzione come la peste..
> 
> Non so è come se a Fukushima invece di mettere in sicurezza il reattore avessero detto "massì mica e Hiroshima qua, andiamocene al bar che tanto tempo un po' di anni e si spegne da solo"


Non mi sono spiegato : non volevo dire che tu sminuisci il problema, volevo dire che il covid e tutto quello che ne consegue, malaffare e cattiva politica non per ultime, cambieranno le nostre vite.

Quindi che non è la peste è vero ma ci stravolgerà le esistenze.
Veramente lo sta già facendo.....

Abbiamo costruito un mondo globalizzato su pilastri di grissino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi sono spiegato : non volevo dire che tu sminuisci il problema, volevo dire che il covid e tutto quello che ne consegue, malaffare e cattiva politica non per ultime, cambieranno le nostre vite.
> 
> Quindi che non è la peste è vero ma ci stravolgerà le esistenze.
> Veramente lo sta già facendo.....
> ...


Diciamo che abbiamo creato un mondo globalizzato basato sulla circolazione di mezzi e persone e sulla socialità..e ci siamo imbattuti in una calamità che ci chiederebbe di stare lontani, un cambio di paradigma radicale e non facile da attuare


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma perdonami, non è che è colpa mia o di altri eh se c'è sto cavolo di Covid.. No perché pare che se si volesse con un click si torna alla vita di prima.. Non credo sia così


Ad un certo punto si. Si convive e stop ma è sempre il solito discorso


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io comunque vorrei chiedere una cosa, senza polemica davvero.. Ma a chi di dosi se ne è fatte zero posso sapere cosa gli frega se i vaccinati se ne fanno 2, 3 o 4?


io lo ripeto l'ultima volta. potete bucarvi pure tutti i giorni. non è quello il problema.
il problema è che stanno volutamente distruggendo l'assetto economico-sociale. 
ripeto: volutamente. progettualmente.
capito ora ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ad un certo punto si. Si convive e stop ma è sempre il solito discorso


Appunto, non capisco dove si voglia arrivare.. X me convivere non può voler dire accettare decine di migliaia di morti e una marea di gente in rianimazione


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io lo ripeto l'ultima volta. potete bucarvi pure tutti i giorni. non è quello il problema.
> il problema è che stanno volutamente distruggendo l'assetto economico-sociale.
> ripeto: volutamente. progettualmente.
> capito ora ?


Si, si certo... La congiura globale

La domanda è una sola: chi?


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si, si certo... La congiura globale
> 
> La domanda è una sola: chi?


e la risposta è sempre la stessa.
i grandi gruppi finanziari ? le multinazionali e i gruppi di potere sovranazionali ?
leggiti schwab....
cosa avete bisogno, che fanno una comunicazione ufficiale al TG1?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto, non capisco dove si voglia arrivare.. X me convivere non può voler dire accettare decine di migliaia di morti e una marea di gente in rianimazione


Per me le tue previsioni sono oltre il catastrofico ma vabbè…
Non ne caveremo un ragno dal buco..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> e la risposta è sempre la stessa.
> i grandi gruppi finanziari ? le multinazionali e i gruppi di potere sovranazionali ?
> leggiti schwab....
> cosa avete bisogno, che fanno una comunicazione ufficiale al TG1?


Un po' generico come "colpevole"

Considerando che nel dire "gruppi finanziari" "multinazionali" si prende un ventaglio di soggetti che copre tutto il panorama economico praticamente, compresi quelli che col covid ci stanno rimettendo miliardi di mancato fatturato

A me non serve un comunicato al TG1, ma serve almeno un filo logico da poter seguire invece che il classico "loro ci vogliono fregare"


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me le tue previsioni sono oltre il catastrofico ma vabbè…
> Non ne caveremo un ragno dal buco..


Può essere..ma visto come stiamo messi nonostante le restrizioni e i vaccini pensiamo davvero che senza misure saremmo messi uguali?..


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Può essere..ma visto come stiamo messi nonostante le restrizioni e i vaccini pensiamo davvero che senza misure saremmo messi uguali?..


Senza quali misure quali? Chiudere? Non avere più una vita?
Io propongo sempre : chiudetevi a casa voi no?
E poi come stiamo messi? Vi state bagnando sulla base di nulla


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un po' generico come "colpevole"
> 
> Considerando che nel dire "gruppi finanziari" "multinazionali" si prende un ventaglio di soggetti che copre tutto il panorama economico praticamente, compresi quelli che col covid ci stanno rimettendo miliardi di mancato fatturato
> 
> A me non serve un comunicato al TG1, ma serve almeno un filo logico da poter seguire invece che il classico "loro ci vogliono fregare"


so .. follow the money


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> so .. follow the money


Se il business attorno al covid vale 100 miliardi, i danni causati dalle chiusure valgono 2000 miliardi.

Se la butti sul puro piano economico.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se il business attorno al covid vale 100 miliardi, i danni causati dalle chiusure valgono 2000 miliardi.
> 
> Se la butti sul puro piano economico.


certo. i danni causati a noi poveri mortali. non certo alle multinazionali che si sono aggiudicati cash dagli stati per i prossimi anni.
ma poi, l'ho già detto qui anche su questo forum. i soldi sono solo un aspetto, ma è comunque una bussola.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> certo. i danni causati a noi poveri mortali. non certo alle multinazionali che si sono aggiudicati cash dagli stati per i prossimi anni.
> ma poi, l'ho già detto qui anche su questo forum. i soldi sono solo un aspetto, ma è comunque una bussola.


Mah, le multinazionali ci sono anche in altri settori, pesantemente colpiti.

Navi, Aerei, Alberghi, intrattenimento, turismo, settore petrolifero.

Mi sa che vuoi vedere solo quello che rafforza la tua idea di guadagni economici di certi soggetti.

E' capitalismo, chi è ricco è automatico diventi più ricco.

Di conseguenza, se diminuisce la produzione globale, sarà sempre chi più è ricco a perderci di più.

Ovviamente, alle persone normali un calo di ricchezza li ammazza del tutto, chi è potente se la cava sempre.

Questo si sa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Senza quali misure quali? Chiudere? Non avere più una vita?
> Io propongo sempre : chiudetevi a casa voi no?
> E poi come stiamo messi? Vi state bagnando sulla base di nulla


Noi non stiamo messi male, ma ripeto, anche con lo stato attuale si va verso diverse decine di migliaia di contagiati.. Io non mi eccito affatto, ma nemmeno nascondo la testa sotto la sabbia fingendo che si può stare come prima senza un prezzo da pagare


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Noi non stiamo messi male, ma ripeto, anche con lo stato attuale si va verso diverse decine di migliaia di contagiati.. Io non mi eccito affatto, ma nemmeno nascondo la testa sotto la sabbia fingendo che si può stare come prima senza un prezzo da pagare


Migliaia di contagiati. Ok e quindi ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Migliaia di contagiati. Ok e quindi ?


Dai amico non ci prendiamo i giro sindacando sui puntini sulle i... Contagiati si, che diventano intubati o morti in varie percentuali, non credo serva rifare i conti ad ogni post eh..


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Migliaia di contagiati. Ok e quindi ?





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai amico non ci prendiamo i giro sindacando sui puntini sulle i... Contagiati si, che diventano intubati o morti in varie percentuali, non credo serva rifare i conti ad ogni post eh..


L' amico juventino è evidentemente seguace di Porro ( potrei aver detto una castroneria e non sai nemmeno chi sia, ma sembri il suo avatar viruale).
Parla uguale.
E non lo dico a mò di scherno eh, bada bene, la guardo tutti i giorni la Zuppa

Non vi troverete mai, avete punti di vista diametralmente opposti.

Potreste trovare un punto di incontro soltanto davanti ad una birra e da soli.

Ad un tavolo con gente impossibile, su un forum ULTRA impossibile


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, le multinazionali ci sono anche in altri settori, pesantemente colpiti.
> 
> Navi, Aerei, Alberghi, intrattenimento, turismo, settore petrolifero.
> 
> ...


ragioni cosi perchè consideri solo l'aspetto economico, e da un punto di vista superficiale.
ti faccio un esempio. coca-cola e pepsi. uno pensa che si fanno guerra per anni , si scannano. e poi invece appartengono entrambi allo stesso fondo di investimento.
ripeto, qui c'è ben altro oltre i soldi.
quelli sono solo una bussola per capire chi comanda veramente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' amico juventino è evidentemente seguace di Porro ( potrei aver detto una castroneria e non sai nemmeno chi sia, ma sembri il suo avatar viruale).
> Parla uguale.
> E non lo dico a mò di scherno eh, bada bene, la guardo tutti i giorni la Zuppa
> 
> ...


Mi sa che hai ragione, a 4 occhi si chiariscono molte cose, con una bella birra poi! 

Porro lo seguo ogni tanto, uno dei meno peggio anche se pure lui a volte prende la tangente


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> so .. follow the money


Oggi come oggi è impossibile farlo


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione, a 4 occhi si chiariscono molte cose, con una bella birra poi!
> 
> Porro lo seguo ogni tanto, uno dei meno peggio anche se pure lui a volte prende la tangente


Porro lo seguo perchè bisogna sentire tutte le campane, sempre, per farsi idee chiare.

Però ha un po' il paraocchi sulla questione Covid, dice cose, anche in momenti assurdi come in piena esplosione covid del 2020, dove era evidente che lo diceva solo perchè tanto non aveva responsabilità.

Però come detto, bisogna ascoltare tutti per capire e farsi un' idea.

Se ascolti solo chi propone le tesi che vuoi sentire, non capirai mai nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ragioni cosi perchè consideri solo l'aspetto economico, e da un punto di vista superficiale.
> ti faccio un esempio. coca-cola e pepsi. uno pensa che si fanno guerra per anni , si scannano. e poi invece appartengono entrambi allo stesso fondo di investimento.
> ripeto, qui c'è ben altro oltre i soldi.
> quelli sono solo una bussola per capire chi comanda veramente.


Si, ma cosa?

Io sono un maniaco dei dettagli, sono allenatore da Champions (scherzo)

Devi dirmi come, chi e perchè, guadagna.

E sopratutto, perchè quelli che ci perdono stanno li a guardare in silenzio.

Voglio il quadro completo, anche solo verosimile eh, ovvio che non sarai un agente della CIA nemmeno tu.

Ma non per sbugiardarti o meno, perchè se vuoi farmi capire, devi spiegarmi il meccanismo esatto (o ripeto, verosimile), altrimenti non ho elementi per capirti a pieno.

Se nemmeno tu hai dei dettagli ( ripeto ancora, anche solo verosimili) sul meccanismo, significa che credi in una tesi ma non sai nemmeno tu perchè


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Porro lo seguo perchè bisogna sentire tutte le campane, sempre, per farsi idee chiare.
> 
> Però ha un po' il paraocchi sulla questione Covid, dice cose, anche in momenti assurdi come in piena esplosione covid del 2020, dove era evidente che lo diceva solo perchè tanto non aveva responsabilità.
> 
> ...


Quoto in pieno


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai amico non ci prendiamo i giro sindacando sui puntini sulle i... Contagiati si, che diventano intubati o morti in varie percentuali, non credo serva rifare i conti ad ogni post eh..


Ma queste sono sempre supposizioni 
Continuate a contare i contagiati e non ha proprio senso ma se siete contenti così…


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io comunque vorrei chiedere una cosa, senza polemica davvero.. Ma a chi di dosi se ne è fatte zero posso sapere cosa gli frega se i vaccinati se ne fanno 2, 3 o 4?


Niente, é una domanda retorica. Il problema é chi di dosi ne ha già fatte due, come me, a neanche 30 anni, e sarà costretto a fare la terza in neanche 9 mesi, il tutto per una malattia che nella mia fascia di età, in assenza di patologie, é completamente innocua.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ragioni cosi perchè consideri solo l'aspetto economico, e da un punto di vista superficiale.
> ti faccio un esempio. coca-cola e pepsi. uno pensa che si fanno guerra per anni , si scannano. e poi invece appartengono entrambi allo stesso fondo di investimento.
> ripeto, qui c'è ben altro oltre i soldi.
> quelli sono solo una bussola per capire chi comanda veramente.


Si, quale fondo di investimento?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma cosa?
> 
> Io sono un maniaco dei dettagli, sono allenatore da Champions (scherzo)
> 
> ...



Tu sei una prova vivente.

L'hai detto tu, più volte, che in fondo ti va bene così questa situazione, perciò fai parte di quelli che se ne stanno in silenzio.

Anzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma queste sono sempre supposizioni
> Continuate a contare i contagiati e non ha proprio senso ma se siete contenti così…


Non sono affatto supposizioni.. Mi pare sia la triste evidenza


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu sei una prova vivente.
> 
> L'hai detto tu, più volte, che in fondo ti va bene così questa situazione, perciò fai parte di quelli che se ne stanno in silenzio.
> 
> Anzi.


pfffff che pesante!

Non vi ma bene tourt court, la trovo accettabile vista la situazione e dopo certe considerazioni

Non è che sarei contento se fosse cosi per sempre, ma non credo serva specificarlo


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> pfffff che pesante!
> 
> Non vi ma bene tourt court, la trovo accettabile vista la situazione e dopo certe considerazioni
> 
> Non è che sarei contento se fosse cosi per sempre, ma non credo serva specificarlo



Ancora questa parola... "pesante". Ma perché è tutto così pesante per te? Hai problemi con la forza di gravità?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora questa parola... "pesante". Ma perché è tutto così pesante per te? Hai problemi con la forza di gravità?


chi io??

non credo di usarla particolarmente









Risultati della ricerca per i termini: pesante








www.milanworld.net


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> chi io??
> 
> non credo di usarla particolarmente
> 
> ...



No, mi sa che non l'hai afferrata, fa niente.

Scarsa cultura. Delusione.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si, quale fondo di investimento?


non ricordo. vanguard o l'altra .. blackrock.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma cosa?
> 
> Io sono un maniaco dei dettagli, sono allenatore da Champions (scherzo)
> 
> ...


che noia.......


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione, a 4 occhi si chiariscono molte cose, con una bella birra poi!
> 
> Porro lo seguo ogni tanto, uno dei meno peggio anche se pure lui a volte prende la tangente


Basta che non parliamo di covid davanti alla birra


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Porro lo seguo perchè bisogna sentire tutte le campane, sempre, per farsi idee chiare.
> 
> Però ha un po' il paraocchi sulla questione Covid, dice cose, anche in momenti assurdi come in piena esplosione covid del 2020, dove era evidente che lo diceva solo perchè tanto non aveva responsabilità.
> 
> ...


Se ti riferisci a me, stai mischiando capre e cavoli come sempre


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono affatto supposizioni.. Mi pare sia la triste evidenza


Ad oggi non c’è evidenza ma ok


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora questa parola... "pesante". Ma perché è tutto così pesante per te? Hai problemi con la forza di gravità?


Citazione meravigliosa Ahahahahah


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Citazione meravigliosa Ahahahahah



Shhhh ... non dire niente, la gente deve continuare a vivere nell'ignoranza.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora questa parola... "pesante". Ma perché è tutto così pesante per te? Hai problemi con la forza di gravità?


hey doc!


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> non ricordo. vanguard o l'altra .. blackrock.


Ma cosa c'entra sono fondi di investimento che hanno migliaia di miliardi di investimenti in ogni settore del mondo, ti pare strano che abbiano una quota di azioni delle due più grandi ditte di beverage al mondo? Ma mica decidono all'interno delle aziende


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra sono fondi di investimento che hanno migliaia di miliardi di investimenti in ogni settore del mondo, ti pare strano che abbiano una quota di azioni delle due più grandi ditte di beverage al mondo? Ma mica decidono all'interno delle aziende


e io sono biancaneve.
se cerchi su google "chi è il vanguard group?" virgolettato, troverai un articolo datato 2014, quindi in tempi non sospetti.
poi se vuoi approfondire , scoprire, unire i punti, bene, se no non andare in giro a chiedere chi , come , perchè, etc.
è inutile spiegare l'armonizzazione jazz a un sordo


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> e io sono biancaneve.
> se cerchi su google "chi è il vanguard group?" virgolettato, troverai un articolo datato 2014, quindi in tempi non sospetti.
> poi se vuoi approfondire , scoprire, unire i punti, bene, se no non andare in giro a chiedere chi , come , perchè, etc.
> è inutile spiegare l'armonizzazione jazz a un sordo


Azz.. Grande articolo di approfondimento di 20 righe, nemmeno firmato, direttamente dal sito l'infiltrato.it..questa si che è vera informazione.. 
Sconvolgente la scoperta che i mega fondi di investimento abbiano le mani in pasta ovunque eh.. Del resto quando un fondo gestisce asset per 5-6000 miliardi chissà cosa ci farà con quei soldi.. 
A volte resto sconvolto da come si vuol far passare per sensazionale o misteriosa la banale realtà del mondo.. E la regola più antica che c'è:chi ha i soldi decide.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> e io sono biancaneve.
> se cerchi su google "chi è il vanguard group?" virgolettato, troverai un articolo datato 2014, quindi in tempi non sospetti.
> poi se vuoi approfondire , scoprire, unire i punti, bene, se no non andare in giro a chiedere chi , come , perchè, etc.
> è inutile spiegare l'armonizzazione jazz a un sordo



No, ma che dici. Qui si va avanti con la propaganda della TV e la scienza profusa dai vairologi nei cabaret.

Qualsiasi cosa all'infuori del giardino fiorito popolato da unicorni, è roba da gombloddisdih 5Gisti.

Siamo propri staccati dalla realtà, la quasi totalità della popolazione vive ancora al tempo dei feudi. C'abbiamo il SUV, lo smartphone e Netteflix, ma la concezione del mondo è rimasto giuppersù a quell'epoca.

Credono che la gente fuori da questo paese dorma come noi.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Azz.. Grande articolo di approfondimento di 20 righe, nemmeno firmato, direttamente dal sito l'infiltrato.it..questa si che è vera informazione..
> Sconvolgente la scoperta che i mega fondi di investimento abbiano le mani in pasta ovunque eh.. Del resto quando un fondo gestisce asset per 5-6000 miliardi chissà cosa ci farà con quei soldi..
> A volte resto sconvolto da come si vuol far passare per sensazionale o misteriosa la banale realtà del mondo.. E la regola più antica che c'è:chi ha i soldi decide.


caro milanforever, come già detto, puoi pure alzare le manichine, fare qualche ricerchina da solo, collegare i fatti ...
vuoi la pappina pronta ?
chi ha i soldi decide? è quello che sto dicendo da tutto il giorno .... e chi sono ? e decide cosa? perchè ? sulle spalle di chi ?
che noia.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Shhhh ... non dire niente, la gente deve continuare a vivere nell'ignoranza.


Sti ragazzi mancano di cultura


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, ma che dici. Qui si va avanti con la propaganda della TV e la scienza profusa dai vairologi nei cabaret.
> 
> Qualsiasi cosa all'infuori del giardino fiorito popolato da unicorni, è roba da gombloddisdih 5Gisti.
> 
> ...


Adesso il top è il trio i TIROVACCINO


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, mi sa che non l'hai afferrata, fa niente.
> 
> Scarsa cultura. Delusione.


So stanco gabri, anche quest anno 0 giorni di ferie manco sotto Natale

Non ho energie per starti dietro oggi, sono sbarellato

Mi spiace non aver afferrato, che ti devo dire

Non sono un gran cinefilo


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a me, stai mischiando capre e cavoli come sempre


Zero 

Proprio nemmeno lontanamente c era qualcosa di riferito a te nel post che hai quotato!


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> che noia.......


Quando non si sa che dire, eh


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando non si sa che dire, eh


quando sono 2 anni che dici le stesse cose ma la gente non vede oltre il proprio naso, eh


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Azz.. Grande articolo di approfondimento di 20 righe, nemmeno firmato, direttamente dal sito l'infiltrato.it..questa si che è vera informazione..
> Sconvolgente la scoperta che i mega fondi di investimento abbiano le mani in pasta ovunque eh.. Del resto quando un fondo gestisce asset per 5-6000 miliardi chissà cosa ci farà con quei soldi..
> A volte resto sconvolto da come si vuol far passare per sensazionale o misteriosa la banale realtà del mondo.. E la regola più antica che c'è:chi ha i soldi decide.


Puahahah

Settimana scorsa ho visto un servizio sui gestori del principale sito di controinformazione in Italia.

Te lo assicuro, il 99% della gente che scrive qui dentro, non ci vorrebbe avere a che fare manco per discutere del meteo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> quando sono 2 anni che dici le stesse cose ma la gente non vede oltre il proprio naso, eh


Ti ho chiesto di spiegarmelo nei dettagli!

Ti batti per una cosa, di cui nemmeno hai mai provato a pensare ai dettagli del suo funzionamento?

Impossibile

Altrimenti spiegamelo, io so cambiare idea se mi convinci


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2021)

Per l'infinta volta + 1... possiamo evitare di trasformare ogni topic sul covid in una guerriglia del forum? Se volete farmi 1000 iniezioni fatelo e non rompete le scatole a chi non vuole o chi è scettico. Se non volete farvi il vaccino, non rompete le palle a chi vuole farselo. Se volete credere ai "complotti" o siete scettici fatelo, ma non rompete le scatole con tanto di provazioni a chi non ci crede, lo stesso vale al contrario. Ma è difficile da capire?


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma cosa?
> 
> Io sono un maniaco dei dettagli, sono allenatore da Champions (scherzo)
> 
> ...


Te l' ho già spiegato. Funziona come nei film: si scambiano la valigetta di pelle nera piena di contanti di grosso taglio (chiamati "bigliettoni" per l occasione). Purtroppo se la tua unica idea di corruzione delle alte cariche istituzionali é questa, e sei maggiorenne presumo, viene difficile spiegarti anche solo una bozza di "chi ci guadagna eheh". Non hai basi di economia, non sapresti neanche definire cos'é la finanza..."soldi" immagino, vero? Non hai una visione dell' insieme, e non te ne rendi conto. Continui a perseverare.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Te l' ho già spiegato. Funziona come nei film: si scambiano la valigetta di pelle nera piena di contanti di grosso taglio (chiamati "bigliettoni" per l occasione). Purtroppo se la tua unica idea di corruzione delle alte cariche istituzionali é questa, e sei maggiorenne presumo, viene difficile spiegarti anche solo una bozza di "chi ci guadagna eheh". Non hai basi di economia, non sapresti neanche definire cos'é la finanza..."soldi" immagino, vero? Non hai una visione dell' insieme, e non te ne rendi conto. Continui a perseverare.


Mi sembrate gli stranieri sul suolo italiano, che si sentono discriminati anche quando ti comporti normalmente.

Io vi chiedo di spiegarmi la vostra visione, un po' nel dettaglio, con risposte a qualche perchè o come o qualunque argomentazione un po' tecnica e ben spiegata.

E nulla, vi mettete subito sulla difensiva attaccando con post senza il minimo senso, quando ho chiesto all' altro utente di spiegarmi BENE cosa avviene NEI FATTI per lui.

Senza giudicare, *ma solo dirmi quello che nel dettaglio lui pensa.*

Per me non avete idea minima, vi lanciate su una teoria e basta.

Non serve che mi prendi per il culo con le valigette in pelle nera piene di soldi.

ARGOMENTA


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sembrate gli stranieri sul suolo italiano, che si sentono discriminati anche quando ti comporti normalmente.
> 
> Io vi chiedo di spiegarmi la vostra visione, un po' nel dettaglio, con risposte a qualche perchè o come o qualunque argomentazione un po' tecnica e ben spiegata.
> 
> ...


Io quando si parla di RNA, DNA, vaccino efficace o meno, pericolosità della malattia...faccio un passo indietro, perché la medicina non é il mio campo e sono un ignorantone. L'idea precisa non ce l' ho, altrimenti sarei già ricco. La presa per i fondelli, o se preferisci chiamiamola visione totalmente ingenua, é continuare a blaterare che é impossibile che ci siano tanti interessi (miliardi di euro) in gioco, NON capendo un acca di come gira l'economia mondiale.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io quando si parla di RNA, DNA, vaccino efficace o meno, pericolosità della malattia...faccio un passo indietro, perché la medicina non é il mio campo e sono un ignorantone. L'idea precisa non ce l' ho, altrimenti sarei già ricco. La presa per i fondelli, o se preferisci chiamiamola visione totalmente ingenua, é continuare a blaterare che é impossibile che ci siano tanti interessi (miliardi di euro) in gioco, NON capendo un acca di come gira l'economia mondiale.


Sei arci sicuro di una cosa di cui "non hai un' idea precisa", e ti permetti pure di prendermi per il culo.

Basterebbe questo, ma andiamo avanti.

Non capisco come gira l' economia mondiale ( cosa che nessuno sa comunque, per evidenti motivi).

Ok, possibilissimo, ammazza se lo è purtroppo!

Spiegami con un esempio semplice semplice, come l' elite guadagni dalla pandemia, mentre le elite colpite stiano a guardare imperterrite.

Il tutto con crolli del PIL di un po' tutti i paesi.

Davvero, voglio capire dal tuo punto di vista pechè vogliono tutti farci vaccinare, chiudere se necessario ecc ecc

Insomma, tutto quanto sta succedendo in questi due anni.

Senza polemica, la tua idea precisa o pseudo-precisa ( mi accontento anche di più o meno dai, ci sta non avere certezze al 100%)

Devi per forza averla.

Anche totalmente fantasiosa ( magari per alcuni) , ma averla è importante


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei arci sicuro di una cosa di cui "non hai un' idea precisa", e ti permetti pure di prendermi per il culo.
> 
> Basterebbe questo, ma andiamo avanti.
> 
> ...


Ti giuro che non ho il coraggio di risponderti. Per carità, se non si studia economia é normalissimo essere ignoranti su tali tematiche, ma il tuo caso é drammatico. Credi che Elon Musk sia l uomo più ricco del mondo perché vende tante tante automobili, o Bill Gates perché ha venduto una carrellata di computer, immagino...Zapata i Percassi lo stipendiano solo se vendono tanti trucchi Kiko, altrimenti cassa integrazione? 
Il crollo del PIL di alcuni paesi sono una dellle fortune dell' "elite"...sai che puoi trarre un profitto sul mercato petrolifero sia che il prezzo del barile scenda, sia che salga? Hai idea di quanti soldi materiali (perdonate il linguaggio non tecnico) abbia perso la Apple con la morte di Steve Jobs? Anzi, solo con l annuncio della sua grave malattia (se avessi avuto prima di altri tale informazione, saresti milionario). La Volkswagen testava le emissioni sugli orango e ha perso miliardi di euro, e non perché un treno pieno di Polo e Golf é finito in un fiume. Poi se parliamo di OTC e fondi di investimento facciamo notte. Non hai una visione dell' economia sbagliata...non ce l' hai proprio, e quindi ora comprendo il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ti giuro che non ho il coraggio di risponderti. Per carità, se non si studia economia é normalissimo essere ignoranti su tali tematiche, ma il tuo caso é drammatico. Credi che Elon Musk sia l uomo più ricco del mondo perché vende tante tante automobili, o Bill Gates perché ha venduto una carrellata di computer, immagino...Zapata i Percassi lo stipendiano solo se vendono tanti trucchi Kiko, altrimenti cassa integrazione?


mmmhhh... e chi hai mai detto queste cose?
"il tuo caso è drammatico" ?? Ma se non avevo detto alcunchè! 

Ho chiesto a te di spiegarmi.

ahahah ma sei un troll, non sai nemmeno tu

ciao dai


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> mmmhhh... e chi hai mai detto queste cose?
> "il tuo caso è drammatico" ?? Ma se non avevo detto alcunchè!
> 
> Ho chiesto a te di spiegarmi.
> ...


Spero ora dopo il mio messaggio (quotalo per intero che magari c'é qualcun altro che crede che Musk sia ricco perché vende monopattini elettrici) ti sia reso conto di non capire niente a riguardo. Era ora finalmente, mi basta aver capito che hai capito. Buona serata


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Spero ora dopo il mio messaggio (quotalo per intero che magari c'é qualcun altro che crede che Musk sia ricco perché vende monopattini elettrici) ti sia reso conto di non capire niente a riguardo. Buona serata


Guarda che fai tutto tu 

Fai, insulti, rispondi su risposte o cose che non ho detto.. boh

Buona serata a te!


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahah
> 
> Settimana scorsa ho visto un servizio sui gestori del principale sito di controinformazione in Italia.
> 
> Te lo assicuro, il 99% della gente che scrive qui dentro, non ci vorrebbe avere a che fare manco per discutere del meteo.


I siti di controinformazione sono spazzatura pura.. Io li chiamo i vanna marchi dell'informazione, vedi tu..ma davvero sta cosa di voler carpire teorie misteriose o chissà che cose occulte dove è tutto limpidissimo non la capirò mai.. Boh.. Sarà che ormai non mi sconvolge più nulla ma onestamente a quasi 40 anni vedere gente che si affanna per l'ovvio mi annoia..


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I siti di controinformazione sono spazzatura pura.. Io li chiamo i vanna marchi dell'informazione, vedi tu..ma davvero sta cosa di voler carpire teorie misteriose o chissà che cose occulte dove è tutto limpidissimo non la capirò mai.. Boh.. Sarà che ormai non mi sconvolge più nulla ma onestamente a quasi 40 anni vedere gente che si affanna per l'ovvio mi annoia..


I siti di controinformazione, specialmente il più famoso d' Italia, che non serve nominare qui, sono gli stessi di 10/15 anni fa.

Ma li son divorati tutti per anni e anni.

Come ti ho detto oggi ( secondo la mia personale opinione) bisogna guardare anche quello con cui non concordiamo per farsi un' idea migliore.

Però dopo tanto tempo, davvero tanto tempo, mi sono accorto che era al 99% fuffa che ti inquina il cervello e ho smesso di guardarli proprio.

E come ti dicevo sopra, dopo aver visto fisicamente da che ragazzotti vengono gestiti, mi son messo ancora di più le mani nei capelli.


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che fai tutto tu
> 
> Fai, insulti, rispondi su risposte o cose che non ho detto.. boh
> 
> Buona serata a te!


Vuoi che ti spieghi per filo e per segno chi ci guadagna dalla pandemia, una pretesa impossibile soprattutto per chi non é del campo. Ho cercato di farti capire le meccaniche della finanza SOLO "legit" (altrimenti bisogna aprire un nuovo forum), e credimi ho avuto tanta pazienza in quanto nella tua logica un paese che perde PIL a raffica = perdita a prescindere. Quando la Grecia é fallita, nella sede centrale della Deutsche Bank hanno imbrattato tutti i muri. Ti stupirà sapere che puoi "scommettere" sul ribasso (o rialzo) del petrolio in 3x, del tipo che se un barile passa da 50 a 49, o viceversa, hai guadagnato 3. Sconvolgente vero? Ora puoi mettere insieme qualche pezzo e iniziare a fare crollare le tue convinzioni sulla disinteressatissima pandemia


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vuoi che ti spieghi per filo e per segno chi ci guadagna dalla pandemia, una pretesa impossibile soprattutto per chi non é del campo. Ho cercato di farti capire le meccaniche della finanza SOLO "legit" (altrimenti bisogna aprire un nuovo forum), e credimi ho avuto tanta pazienza in quanto nella tua logica un paese che perde PIL a raffica = perdita a prescindere. Quando la Grecia é fallita, nella sede centrale della Deutsche Bank hanno imbrattato tutti i muri. Ti stupirà sapere che puoi "scommettere" sul ribasso (o rialzo) del petrolio in 3x, del tipo che se un barile passa da 50 a 49, o viceversa, hai guadagnato 3. Sconvolgente vero? Ora puoi mettere insieme qualche pezzo e iniziare a fare crollare le tue convinzioni sulla disinteressatissima pandemia


E' il secondo post, dove dai qualche "chicca" economica a noi che crediamo gli asini volino.

Ma sai che stai dicendo cose veramente da entry level?

1) che non dimostrano un fico secco sulla tua teoria della pandemia

2) il fatto che a te sembri di dire cose intelligenti riguardo all' economia, quando invece sono fesserie da ABC, mi fa pensare che dai del ******* a me, ma tu ne sappia quanto o meno di me

PACE e BENE

O ci richiamano, adios


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sai che stai dicendo cose veramente da entry level?


Chissà perché ...saprai anche che i derivati (ah, sai cos'è un derivato?) valgono 20 o 30 volte il PIL MONDIALE, ora non ricordo. Ma sono certo che sei informato a riguardo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Chissà perché ...saprai anche che i derivati (ah, sai cos'è un derivato?) valgono 20 o 30 volte il PIL MONDIALE, ora non ricordo. Ma sono certo che sei informato a riguardo.


Cosa che si sa da anni questa dei derivati, ma stai sparando nozioni sentite qua e là totalmente a caso o sbaglio?

Penso che anche il più scemo del forum sappia che i derivati sono robe tipo yogurt, burro, panna acida ecc ecc ecc


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 1) che non dimostrano un fico secco sulla tua teoria della pandemia
> 
> 2) il fatto che a te sembri di dire cose intelligenti riguardo all' economia, quando invece sono fesserie da ABC, mi fa pensare che dai del ******* a me, ma tu ne sappia quanto o meno di me


La tua 1) contraddice la 2), dimostra che non hai capito nulla delle fesserie 
Mi fa piacere aver dimostrato, una volta per tutte, che sei ignorante su certi argomenti e ti manca l'ABC. Non sapevi mezza cosa delle super-banalità che ho scritto, ne sono certo  da qui si spiegano certe convinzioni sulla pandemia pazzesche


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La tua 1) contraddice la 2), dimostra che non hai capito nulla delle fesserie
> Mi fa piacere aver dimostrato, una volta per tutte, che sei ignorante su certi argomenti e ti manca l'ABC. Non sapevi mezza cosa delle super-banalità che ho scritto, ne sono certo da qui si spiegano certe convinzioni sulla pandemia pazzesche


Ne sei pure certo uè 

Va bene, chiama la neuro più tardi pero', molto più importante della nostra discussione


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosa che si sa da anni questa dei derivati, ma stai sparando nozioni sentite qua e là totalmente a caso o sbaglio?
> 
> Penso che anche il più scemo del forum sappia che i derivati sono robe tipo yogurt, burro, panna acida ecc ecc ecc


Sì certo, tutti i -non- studenti di economia conoscono i derivati  vabè, buona terza dose, tanto tocca ad entrambi con e senza valigette


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Zero
> 
> Proprio nemmeno lontanamente c era qualcosa di riferito a te nel post che hai quotato!


Pardon allora


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosa che si sa da anni questa dei derivati, ma stai sparando nozioni sentite qua e là totalmente a caso o sbaglio?
> 
> Penso che anche il più scemo del forum sappia che i derivati sono robe tipo yogurt, burro, panna acida ecc ecc ecc


Probabilmente deve aver visto la grande scommessa di recente, magari si è anche iscritto su etoro x fare un po' di trading con posizioni short a leva.. Magari tra 5 anni ci verranno a parlare anche di blockchain e nft..

Veramente ribadisco il mio essere sconvolto da questo vedere il sensazionale dietro all'ordinario..è un po' come quelli che ti presentano Mbappè come "fenomeno assoluto" e non hanno mai visto Van Basten..


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente deve aver visto la grande scommessa di recente, magari si è anche iscritto su etoro x fare un po' di trading con posizioni short a leva.. Magari tra 5 anni ci verranno a parlare anche di blockchain e nft..
> 
> Veramente ribadisco il mio essere sconvolto da questo vedere il sensazionale dietro all'ordinario..è un po' come quelli che ti presentano Mbappè come "fenomeno assoluto" e non hanno mai visto Van Basten..



Giocavo ad investire con leva 15 anni fa, e perdetti pure tutto zio boia, tra l' altro dopo aver fatto +1000%
Bei tempi quando credevo di poter diventare ricco in una settimana e gli altri erano tutti stupidi tranne me 

Mi sa che Plus 500 era appena nato, non so se esisteva già E-Toro ahah

Questo viene a dirmi che non so nemmeno che si può andare short su un titolo.

Che io di economia so pochissimo e non ho problemi a dirlo, ma dai ragionamenti capisci subito tante cose su chi ne parla trattandoti come un *******


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il tutto con crolli del PIL di un po' tutti i paesi.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente deve aver visto la grande scommessa di recente, magari si è anche iscritto su etoro x fare un po' di trading con posizioni short a leva.. Magari tra 5 anni ci verranno a parlare anche di blockchain e nft..
> 
> Veramente ribadisco il mio essere sconvolto da questo vedere il sensazionale dietro all'ordinario..è un po' come quelli che ti presentano Mbappè come "fenomeno assoluto" e non hanno mai visto Van Basten..


Vedo che dopo un'oretta su Google sei riuscito a trovare la pagina di Wikipedia che parla di derivati. Prova a vedere se trovi una pagina dove sostengono che il PIL a picco di un paese é necessariamente un danno, magari se cerchi bene la trovi alla voce "bias cognitivi"  come se un medico dicesse che l' acqua fresca guarisce il tumore...stai proprio sottozero, E-TORO  era l ultimo mio quote tranquillo


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vedo che dopo un'oretta su Google sei riuscito a trovare la pagina di Wikipedia che parla di derivati. Prova a vedere se trovi una pagina dove sostengono che il PIL a picco di un paese é necessariamente un danno, magari se cerchi bene la trovi alla voce "bias cognitivi"  come se un medico dicesse che l' acqua fresca guarisce il tumore...stai proprio sottozero, E-TORO



Warren Buffet, non stiamo nemmeno parlando di derivati, eh.

Zio bonino ma come stai messo??


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Warren Buffet, non stiamo nemmeno parlando di derivati, eh.
> 
> Zio bonino ma come stai messo??


Ma non ne eravamo usciti? Celafaremo, a novembre tutto come prima  Ti vedo male in quanto a previsioni...non faresti strada in borsa


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma non ne eravamo usciti? Celafaremo, a novembre tutto come prima  Ti vedo male in quanto a previsioni...non faresti strada in borsa



Eh no, l' ho pure scritto che perdetti tutto!

Ora mi affido ad un esperto per i miei investimenti, preferisco guadagnare poco ma meno rischiosamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vedo che dopo un'oretta su Google sei riuscito a trovare la pagina di Wikipedia che parla di derivati.


Stai ammettendo indirettamente le tue fonti? 
Dai guarda, è anche divertente ma siamo già andati fin troppo oltre su sto thread, non mi becco un ban x stare qui a discutere di queste fesserie, ti lascio tranquillamente a salvare il mondo dal divano Gekko


----------

